# Sticky  Rules and Guidelines - Product Reviews



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

This section is for people to review books, CD's, Movies, Products and places that they have tried and either liked or dis-liked. Any threads that are created asking for information will be moved to a more appropriate section. 

Any replies to the original report will be checked to make sure that they are on topic to the original posting. Any replies that seem to be getting off-track will be removed.

I don't expect this new section to be very busy, but if it is, I might adjust the rules to reflect the way it is used.


----------

